# P99c vs Glock 26



## mikegray

My wife and I are looking at 9mm's for her as a carry. I believe we have narrowed it down to the P99c or the Glock 26. She is a small woman, any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Todd

Whatever one *she* wants. Have her shoot as many as she can and go with the one she likes the best. Remember that guns are subjective; what may be the right gun for one person is not the right gun for another. It really is an individual choice.


----------



## mikegray

Thanks, we have been shopping around. We hit up several shops today on the way home from a trip to Gadsden, Al. She is one the fence right now. Just curious if anyone had any tips. Thanks again.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Todd said:


> Whatever one *she* wants. Have her shoot as many as she can and go with the one she likes the best. Remember that guns are subjective; what may be the right gun for one person is not the right gun for another. It really is an individual choice.


This is honestly the best advice you could receive.

It's what feels best to her and/or she shoots best that matters. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, let her choose.

But, has she ever shot a Glock? I never liked the triggers, but used them as carry guns because of the finish on the slide (almost rust proof). I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years.

I then discovered the P99s in 2005 - they also had a tennifer finish. I dumped the Glock 26 (sold it) and got a compact P99 and a fullsize one. I don't care for the QA trigger (it is sorta Glock like), but love the A/S trigger (the trigger the P99 is famous for - there are actually 3 different trigger variations for the P99).

I am VERY happy I no longer have the Glock. I shoot much better with the P99c.


----------



## mikegray

Thanks for the advice. I guess we are going to have to take another trip to the range/store. Either way we get another gun so... win win.


----------



## mikegray

She has shot the Glock 26 and she enjoyed firing it. We have not had a chance to shoot a P99c but she liked the feel of it. I think we are leaning towards the Glock 26. I am shopping around for the best price now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Singlestack Wonder

In my opinion, the Glock 26 is a better option. Also, look into the cost of extra magazines......Walther's are almost $50.


----------



## Shipwreck

Singlestack Wonder said:


> In my opinion, the Glock 26 is a better option. Also, look into the cost of extra magazines......Walther's are almost $50.


No - U can get the SW99 mags for $28 + the cost of the finger extension (if U don't like the flat bottomed mags)


----------



## mikegray

I wish I had known that about the SW99 mags. I have an SW99 .40 and just spent 52 bucks on a new mag. As far as my wife goes I bought her a Glock 26 today. She will be finding it in her stocking in a few weeks. I went with affordability and she did like shooting the Glock. I feel that your first gun doesn't have to be your last gun. Thanks for the advice and I am sure she will enjoy it.


----------



## James NM

mikegray said:


> ... I feel that your first gun doesn't have to be your last gun...


Not only that, I've found that your last gun doesn't have to be your "last" gun for very long.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

I just never shot Glocks well, even when I owned them for years. After shooting 1 with a litghter trigger - I figured out it was the trigger.

If your wife can shoot the gun well - then that's all that counts. I like the P99's trigger the best. On my fullsize, I can shoot it better than a 1911.


----------



## Hal8000

The biggest difference is the Walther has second strike capability and the Glock does not. That, is important IMO.
Both good guns though...


----------

